# Awful cut



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

We took our Miniature Schnauzer to PetSmart to get her groomed. We told the groomer to give her a Schnauzer cut but shave her down on her back. We go to pick her up and the lady shaved ALL of her, her skirt and legs EVERYTHING. I was so mad. We made a major fit about it. Another thing is that we took our Jack Russell and told her to shave her but leave her face alone and then when we came back her face hair was gone. THen we took Gracie Mae (the mini schnauzer) to her and got a schanuzer cut and she did not shave her enough and also left razor burn on her face. We took her one more time (this time) and she shaved all of her. It took forever to get her to grow out after we got her and then the lady goes and shaves it off. Three times IN A ROW she messed up. I was furious. We are NEVER going back there.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Your poor dogs! I would scream bloody murder if someone took Elsa's beard away. Go thing you're not going back.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I used to go to a groomer nearby that would constantly shave Sebastian. She always said she had to because "he was all matted" and she told my mother the same thing about her poodle, my mother was furious. I take him to a different groomer now and they never seem to have a problem.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah i would have stopped going the first time after a major screw up like that. But you live and you learn.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

Now I understand why she was the only one with appointments open. Haha.


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*grooming*

that is awfull I am a dog groomer and I really feel if she needed to shave down due to matting she should have told you befor hand if this was even the case . I work for petsmart in ohio and would be horrified if my dogs where shaved for no reason . I am sorry this happend to you .  hope you find a nice groomer in your area or you could always learn to do it yourself it would save you alot of $$$.  good luck


----------



## padred (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm also a groomer, i own my shop and compete in grooming competitions. not all groomers are alike. When searching for a groomer ask questions, how long have you been grooming ?, that's a big one. have you groomed this breed before? I am rearly asked about my experince although they see the ribbons and trophies. First question i'm usually asked is "how Much"  sometimes you get what you payed for. , i spend more time fixing dogs groomed at home. it's like cutting your own hair and then the hair dresser has to fix it. If a dog is matted sometimes they have to be shaved. Customers don't realize what dematting involves and the pain it causes the dog. i will dematt within reason. we groom because we love dogs, humanity before vanity. Or a saying i love, "my magic wand is in the shop, Brush your dog" lol
Paddy The Village Groomer


----------



## groomertabby (Aug 28, 2006)

*pad red you are awsome*

I just want to comend you on the grooms I saw on your web page !!! Your a wonderfull groomer . I have been grooming for two years and was trained by a corporation I so badly want to do compition grooming someday . What got me was your Bichon grooms great hand scissoring  I have alot of bichon requests but I am not as good as you on the contoring of the legs . Still working at it but there are not alot of great groomers in my area that i know of . Hoping to get better with time . if you have any pointers i would really like to get them . here is a mess i groomed thanks for anny input really . 















tabby .


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm amazed you gave it three times. I had a bad groomer experience myself recently.


----------

